# (Illustrator)  Objekte auf Text positionieren



## dio_lanzarote (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo aus Lanzarote -

für folgendes Problem habe ich nach längerer Recherche noch keine Lösung gefunden, eventuell gebe ich einfach nicht die richtigen Fach-Begriffe an...:

Ich habe handschriftlich mit dem Kugelschreiber einen Schriftzug entworfen und eingescannt.
Gleichzeitig habe ich 4 verschiedene Objekte (Blätter einer Pflanze), die ich "auf dem Schriftzug" platzieren möchte. So dass zum Schluss dieser Schriftzug aus jenen Blättern besteht.

Das ganze wird Handarbeit genug werden, da ich die Blätter in unterschiedlicher Grösse und Drehrichtung positionieren möchte.

Bietet Illustrator grundsätzlich Möglichkeiten, die mir dieses Vorhaben vereinfachen?

Sonnig-heisse Grüsse

diogenes


----------



## dio_lanzarote (1. August 2007)

...um es noch ein wenig zu präzisieren (und das Thema am Laufen zu halten, nachdem bisher niemand eine Idee zu haben schien)...:

das wichtigste bei diesem Projekt ist, eben nicht nur eine "fette Schrift" mit einem Muster zu füllen, wie es Photoshop u.A. ohne Schwierigkeiten erledigt, sondern der Schriftzug gibt hier eben nur grob die Form an, wenn jene Blätter auf ihm platziert werden, dann sind schlussendlich die äusseren Kanten der Form unregelmässig und "ausfransend"... . Ich habe einen Buchstaben eines meiner bisherigen Versuche angehängt... . Das Resultat ist eben noch überhjaupt nicht sehr befriedigend... ;-( (mit Photoshop erstellt, jedes Blatt eine Ebene, teilweise gedreht... puuh...)

gruesse

dio


----------

